# ATO: Tax support when you need it



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Tax support when you need it


Is your small business finding it difficult to meet tax and super obligations?




www.ato.gov.au





*Tax support when you need it*










*7 March 2022*

If your small business is having financial difficulties and can't pay tax or super on time, support is available. We may be able to set up an affordable payment plan or offer interest-free periods for eligible overdue activity statement amounts.

If you have an outstanding debt, are unable to meet the requirements of a payment plan, or require additional assistance, contact us for further help. We may ask for evidence that your business is experiencing financial difficulty to support your claim, such as:

bank notices (for example, an overdraft call)
an eviction notice
a disconnection notice
a repossession notice
a notice of impending legal action
staff pay records
contract payment schedules
legal documents.
We take many factors into account when assessing a claim. Sometimes we may change our requirements depending on your circumstances.
Even if you can’t pay on time, it’s important to keep lodgments up to date. This will give you a clear idea of your tax position and we can tailor help, such as advice, payment plans, or deferrals, to your situation.

*Next step*

Speak to your registered tax practitioner or call us on *13 11 42* during operating hours.
*See also*

Tax support for businesses and not-for-profits
Create a payment plan using Online services for business


----------

